# A VERY important question!



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I think either Snugpax or Stowaway will fit the bill. Both are high quality, well designed products.

I have Snugpax and LOVE them. I chose Snugpax because of the many different styles they offer, and you can call and order custom options too. The bottoms are padded fleece for the horse's comfort. My extremely sensitive horse who gets rubs very easily has been totally fine in her Snugpax. They don't bounce at all. Great design.
They are not waterproof, and I don't think Stowaways are either. I sprayed mine with a waterproofer spray and that does make them water resistant, but the zippers still leak slowly in a heavy downpour. Not a big deal IMO.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the option that Australian Connection has of the SuperUni Snugpax. It has two hoof boot holders, a pack in the middle and two water bottle holders wedged in between. I keep wondering though if those water bottles will bump me in the back since they are facing forward? I've already been checking out the others with the holders facing away from my the back of the saddle.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Agree that the quality on both snugpax and stowaway are great. I also spray mine with something to make them water resistant, and i generally put most things in them in plastic bags just in case.

I can fit my easyboot glove in one of the side pouches of the stowaway deluxe pommel, though if she wore a much bigger size, not sure that I could. They do sell bags specifically for easyboots, but I never bothered with it since I could fit it in my normal bag.

I personally like the pommel bags more than cantle ones as I am not very coordinated about turning around at speed to get things in/out of them. I stand a much better chance of not dropping whatever I am after if its in front of me where I can see it!


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Horsesaplenty said:


> I like the option that Australian Connection has of the SuperUni Snugpax. It has two hoof boot holders, a pack in the middle and two water bottle holders wedged in between. I keep wondering though if those water bottles will bump me in the back since they are facing forward? I've already been checking out the others with the holders facing away from my the back of the saddle.


I would wonder that too. Are you planning on having a pommel pack also? If so, you probably don't need the extra space in back. I have the English Slimline Pommel
http://snugpax.com/SLE-NEW-W.jpg 








and the Uni Cantle
http://snugpax.com/UNI-WEB-NEW-2.jpg








I chose the Slimline Pommel instead of the water holsters because you can fit large refillable sport bottles in those zipper packs on the sides, or you can even fit 2 disposable water bottles in each side in front, while still being able to use them for other stuff too if you want. I found that I can fit 2 disposable water bottles in each boot bag in the back too, though I don't typically do that. Another thing to consider is where you are putting the extra weight of water bottles on your horse... IMO it is better to put heavier things in front, rather than on the weak area behind the saddle. However, I can't stand bulky bags in front, they get in my way and my reins get tangled... so I put the lightweight stuff in back, and heavy stuff (water) in front in the slimline.

I bring a ridiculous about of stuff with me in my saddle bags... TOO much... and it all fits nicely in this set up. I can't imagine needing more space unless you're on a pack trip!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks a bunch! That gives me some food for thought and thanks for linking their website. I need to call and speak with them about my particular saddle setup. I have an aussie/english hybrid, so that makes strapping things down a little more interesting  I like having room for stuff. I am all about bringing more than I need...but I like to be prepared. You never know what you might need or need for someone else  . And I plan on booting so I've decided I will need the boot holders.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Your set up sounds similar to mine. I ride in an Aussie (Downunder Master Campdraft Deluxe), but it has shorter flaps and closer contact than most aussies, shaped like a dressage saddle. I also ride in boots... my Renegades and spare Easyboot Epics easily fit in the boot bags of the Snugpax, plus extra room for more stuff.

Snugpax has great customer service. I called before deciding which packs to order, and she was very helpful.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

TheOtherHorse said:


> Your set up sounds similar to mine. I ride in an Aussie (Downunder Master Campdraft Deluxe), but it has shorter flaps and closer contact than most aussies, shaped like a dressage saddle. I also ride in boots... my Renegades and spare Easyboot Epics easily fit in the boot bags of the Snugpax, plus extra room for more stuff.
> 
> Snugpax has great customer service. I called before deciding which packs to order, and she was very helpful.


This is my new saddle








I'm about to call her now. I like that I can get it directly and then add in whatever I may need to fit my saddle best.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

TheOtherHorse said:


> I chose the Slimline Pommel instead of the water holsters because you can fit large refillable sport bottles in those zipper packs on the sides


Wow, you are much more coordinated than I am if you can get your bottles in and out of those zipper pockets while moving down the trail. My DH had that pack on the front of his saddle and I tried putting water bottles there exactly once.. it was an exercise in frustration for me as it was all I could do to get the bottle out while trotting even using both hands!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Wow, you are much more coordinated than I am if you can get your bottles in and out of those zipper pockets while moving down the trail. My DH had that pack on the front of his saddle and I tried putting water bottles there exactly once.. it was an exercise in frustration for me as it was all I could do to get the bottle out while trotting even using both hands!


THey actually make them without zippers and instead with pull strings.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Wow, you are much more coordinated than I am if you can get your bottles in and out of those zipper pockets while moving down the trail. My DH had that pack on the front of his saddle and I tried putting water bottles there exactly once.. it was an exercise in frustration for me as it was all I could do to get the bottle out while trotting even using both hands!


Weird. I'm not that coordinated... but I think its pretty easy. I do have long pull tabs on the zippers, and I loop my reins over one arm and use both hands if needed at a big trot, but no big deal. They do make that pack with water hosters instead of side pouches, I just thought the pouches would be more versatile. (and I keep a pencil pouch of small snacks and water flavor packets in one side next to a water bottle)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

TheOtherHorse said:


> I do have long pull tabs on the zippers,



Ah, I bet that alone would be a big help, as some of my trouble was def finding the tiny bouncing pulltab. Can't say I did much experimenting with making them easier to use, just made sure to ride in my own saddle the next time! :lol:

I also wonder how much is just what you learned with/are used to. I started out with the water bottle holders, so that seems easier to me. My DH, however, thinks those stink as well and had issues, so he now rides with a camelback.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Ah, I bet that alone would be a big help, as some of my trouble was def finding the tiny bouncing pulltab. Can't say I did much experimenting with making them easier to use, just made sure to ride in my own saddle the next time! :lol:
> 
> I also wonder how much is just what you learned with/are used to. I started out with the water bottle holders, so that seems easier to me. My DH, however, thinks those stink as well and had issues, so he now rides with a camelback.


DOes he like tha camel back? I have been thinking about that instead of multiple bottles, but afraid to wear anything but a safety vest and phone in case my horse and I take a sudden seperate departure from each other


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Horsesaplenty said:


> DOes he like tha camel back? I have been thinking about that instead of multiple bottles, but afraid to wear anything but a safety vest and phone in case my horse and I take a sudden seperate departure from each other


So far he loves it. And I love it because he will actually drink on trail without my having to lecture him every 10 minutes (he is very good at taking care of his horse, very bad at taking care of himself!!). He did need to play with the tightness of the straps, as it was a bit loose the first ride and one of the shoulder straps was trying to rub. But since adjusting it, he has had no problems. The real test will be next month, when he tries a 100 with it.

I can understand being nervous about things attached if you were to depart from your horse. However, in thinking back to all the times I have landed on the ground (and seeing as I broke and rode racehorses for a living once upon a time, I am plenty experienced!), I have rarely landed on my back. I seem to prefer landing on a shoulder or my arms/chest, so a camelback wouldn't affect that landing (other than to perhaps make you wet if it broke on impact! :lol: ).


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Lol! I may have to look into that. Are they easy to clean? I have been wanting one for hiking anyways but just havent got around to seriously looking at them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Abbzug (Jan 2, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I can understand being nervous about things attached if you were to depart from your horse. However, in thinking back to all the times I have landed on the ground (and seeing as I broke and rode racehorses for a living once upon a time, I am plenty experienced!), I have rarely landed on my back. I seem to prefer landing on a shoulder or my arms/chest, so a camelback wouldn't affect that landing (other than to perhaps make you wet if it broke on impact! :lol: ).


So weird--I always land on my hiney or back... I guess gravity works =D


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Abbzug said:


> So weird--I always land on my hiney or back... I guess gravity works =D


The last time I went flying I imagined I looked like a sloppy version of superman, lol. I was bailing and being sent at the same time and landed on my pelvis/hip area...then bounced and hit my cheek bone (I always wear a helmet and it saved me from breaking it, but left a golfball sized lump and ended up with a very large black eye, lol.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I always seem to land on my stomach or my side. Never landed on my back. I've wanted to get a camel back as well, because of the surplus bottles I need to carry. Bottles for me, bottles for the horse...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

